# New Additions



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

So I have had a few additions recently, the girls being early Xmas presents from my mum and sister and some new boys from some one who "just wanted them gone, now, asap, take them." They are all pet quality but wonderfully friendly and all but the smallest three girls (Ivy, Mistletoe and Holly) come running to curl up in my jersey or at my neck when I open the cage door!
Pixie - a little bullied girl. She was covered in scratches, has less than half a tail and was very small. Her eye is still a little bloody (because she keeps scratching off the medicine  but almost healed) and she is still sniffling but she has doubled in size since being here  Broken fawn.








Here she is when i first got her - you can see a difference in coat condition and size 









Angelina - Pixie's sister. I think she is a broken champagne.









Clover - Broken agouti









Spookie - broken black. 









Fizzy - broken fawn, has been recovering from a respiratory infection.









Tizzy - broken fawn.









Izzy - broken fawn.









The boys (from the person who wanted the space and the mice gone):
Percy. Dad to the boys below. Age unknown, satin coat.









Chess - 7 weeks old when this photo was taken.









Checkers - satin coat 









Ace - black fox (dilute) with satin coat. 









Domino - broken black fox. He has a single white splodge on his right rump  









(Photos of the other brother Kerplunk, a satin mock chocolate fox, are still to follow. He won't sit still :lol

Ivy - broken agouti









Holly - broken argente









Mistletoe - broken argente









I am planning to get the young boys neutered as soon as possible after Christmas as I won't be breeding from any of them and don't want to chance having more cages should they fight!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a wonderful array of colors and markings. My fave is Izzy, but that broken argente looks interesting. It's longhaired, yes?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I think it looks like a longhaired too  That first broken agouti-lovely! I've always been a fan of them


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

What a sweet bunch! I can't think of a nicer Christmas present!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Very cute, you have a LOT of variety  I love Angelina and Ace


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

awww, i lurv spooky


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks all  They are beautiful, i don't think my poor camera skills do them justice!! Definitely one of the best xmas prezzies in a long time 

Yes moustress and megazilla, the two little broken argents are longhaired. They are very skittish so i don't think my distant photo shows it very well!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Such beautiful mice! I love them all, but I sure do love Tizzy!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks countrygall 

And finally, Kerplunk - so called because he climbs to the roof of his cage and drops, making a lovely "thunk" sound when doing so :lol:


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

hey such cuties.... i didnt even know you could get mice castrated? how much does it cost?... is there not a quite high risk of them dying under anaesthetic?


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

They're all so lovely! I love when they're cuddlers.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

aww they are all so cute I don't know which one I like the best they are all gorgeous!!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

firestarter said:


> hey such cuties.... i didnt even know you could get mice castrated? how much does it cost?... is there not a quite high risk of them dying under anaesthetic?


Kallan's done a fair few mice now (and only lost a couple) and it's the vet surgery she works for that will be doing my mice . It still doesn't eliminate all risks with them being so small but I have two neutered boys already and it increases the chances that they can live together. It's not costing much to get them done (don't want to mention the cost with it being Kallan's surgery, I'm sure she will tell if she doesn't mind  and in comparison to a vet i contacted at the start of last year who wanted £90 per mouse and said that that was a discount until they had done the procedure a few times to be comfortable :shock:it's nothing!) but it will be worth it as it means that they can be introduced to unneutered boys or to girls. And believe me, a whole harem of girls to a couple of boys makes the boys very happy :lol:



SevenlevelsofDante said:


> They're all so lovely! I love when they're cuddlers.


 Me too  Spookie and the five boys have to be scraped off because they won't let go after getting a cuddle :lol:



webzdebs said:


> aww they are all so cute I don't know which one I like the best they are all gorgeous!!


It's impossible to choose and they are all fab  Thanks


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

i hope kallan will tell me how much it is, purely out of interest.... iv never had the need to castrate as i feed any mice who show violence or aggression to my snakes!... i do just now have 9 adult males who all live fine with each other in a rat cage tho i wonder if thats because iv already killed the most aggressive ones? i do notice the females get abit annoyed if they feel crowded but i norm just put them in a bigger tank and they do fine


----------

